# is Mama Little Helper safer than recalled Amby Baby?



## joyakshi (Sep 8, 2008)

I ordered the Automatic Portable self-rocking baby hammock (http://www.mamalittlehelper.com/automatic_hammock.htm) because I am bouncing my 8 week old baby in a sling on a yoga ball 5 hours per day and am exhausted and in pain.
How is this hammock different/safer than the recalled Amby Baby? Does anyone know what the Amby Baby repair kit will consist of? I'm trying to figure out how to be sure the hammock cannot tilt side to side or front to back.


----------



## Maprinces3 (Dec 12, 2009)

I just received our Tiny Sleeper 2 days ago to be used by my Daughter for my Granddaughter that is due any time now. I too was wondering about this, or is all these type infant hammocks are going to be recalled.
Just my luck 2 days after delivery and now I have no clue as to what to do!


----------



## raychelle (Dec 15, 2009)

I bought the hammock sometime back about a month and a half before my baby was born. When she finally got here I tried for about 2 weeks to get the thing to work but was unsuccessful. When I put her in it, she would always fall to the right side so I gave up. I also could not get it to rock her at all so I figured I wasted my money. She just turned 2 months on Sunday so I figured I would give it one more try. I put her in there and started bouncing her myself and she seemed to like it. I finally figured what was wrong and it worked as shown in the video. My daughter fell in love with it; it was like a miracle worker. My daughter is addicted to her pacifer; if she doesnt have a bottle in her mouth, she has to have the pacifier there. If it falls out, she will look for it and after a while she will start yelling until we give it to her. Well the first time I put her in the hammock, she fell asleep (after looking around and enjoying the bouncing for about 30 mins). She did not make a sound and she slept for hours while I was able to get my work done. To me, this was the greatest invention ever. I didnt get the portable hammock which is slightly different to the computerized one but I am pretty sure majority of it is the same. Good Luck!


----------



## Happiestever (May 13, 2007)

I have the same one in a toddler version. My 2 yo sleeps in it great. Just waiting for the new baby to get here. I plan on using a sleep positioner for little on, which I recommend you should do something similar.

I must say that I contacted the seller last week and have yet to hear back- which really makes me







. The unfortunate thing is that anything that even resembles the Amby, will have the same problems- because that is part of their design.

The only thing I can think of that might fix the problems - is one of those balance checkers- like in an infant car seat. Showing you when the hammock is off balance- but it would need some sort of beeper system signaling thus. Should be interesting to see what Amby comes up with. Maybe all hammocks will have to create something similar.


----------



## silybum (Feb 23, 2010)

Its also been recalled:
http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml10/10324.html


----------



## texmati (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm a big fan of the baby hammock, but I don't understand how the ones like the amby baby are supposed to be safe.

Ours looks like this-- imported from india.


----------

